# Hihihihi, I am back!



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all you lovely people, sorry I have been away for so long, have been sick but I am feeling sooo much better now. I have started working out again and trying to recoup my strength. Can't wait to have a few naughty convos!!!! xxx :bounce:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well seeing as no one else is up I'll start, would you like a good pounding? :lol:

Welcome back.


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah baby, bring it on... I think I need a proper punishment!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where you been then lazy git !

Nah welcome back babe hope your feeling better.


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

hahahhaahah, don't worry, all better now, you wont get rid of me now though, I am going to be here full time now! ;-)


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome back hope all is well...


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Much better, ready to train hard! x


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome back missy :thumbup1: x

You'll get all the naughty chat you want on here


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Welcome back missy :thumbup1: x
> 
> You'll get all the naughty chat you want on here


Hhahahhaahahahha, love it!!! :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

iron head case said:


> Hi and welcome back


Thanks handsome!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome back hun. x


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Welll hellooooo! :whistling: :tongue:

Welcome back! :laugh:

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

SD said:


> Welll hellooooo! :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> Welcome back! :laugh:
> 
> SD


Deviant, dont have monkey fidling to be getting on with??


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Geo and SD, u will see a lot of me from now on! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> Thanks Geo and SD, u will see a lot of me from now on! :lol:


As in you posting a lot or a lot of your bodyparts?


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, welcome back!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> As in you posting a lot or a lot of your bodyparts?


Mmmmm, what would you prefer???


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Hey, welcome back!


Thanks hun!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Geo said:


> Deviant, dont have monkey fidling to be getting on with??


Thats no way to speak about DB!! :laugh: Anyway someone had to keep bubbles entertained.



Ineisa said:


> Mmmmm, what would you prefer???


Not telling......(sent a PM :thumb: )

SD


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

SD said:


> Thats no way to speak about DB!! :laugh: Anyway someone had to keep bubbles entertained.
> 
> Not telling......(sent a PM :thumb: )
> 
> SD


Just read it and my answer is: VERY, VERY, VERY


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ineisa said:


> Just read it and my answer is: VERY, VERY, VERY


^^^ My new best friend ^^^ :thumb:

SD


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

SD said:


> ^^^ My new best friend ^^^ :thumb:
> 
> SD


Thanks sexi, I wont disappoint!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

welcome back, glad to hear all is well with you nw


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I got a semi reading this thread. On topic, welcome back!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> welcome back, glad to hear all is well with you nw


Thanks!!!

And its my birthday today!!!! YYoohooooooo

I hope I get a few presents from you all!!!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> I got a semi reading this thread. On topic, welcome back!


hahahhahhah, warming up huh?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> hahahhahhah, warming up huh?


Yep... After all I have a hard workout ahead of me today :thumb:

Happy birthday btw!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> Thanks sexi, I wont disappoint!


Think Inesia was a tad drunk when she posted that message about SD,

''thanks sexi'' ??? you cant say that about monkey fidlers, :tongue:

p.s Happy Birthday Kido. xx hugs. xx


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Geo said:


> Think Inesia was a tad drunk when she posted that message about SD,
> 
> ''thanks sexi'' ??? you cant say that about monkey fidlers, :tongue:
> 
> p.s Happy Birthday Kido. xx hugs. xx


Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Not drunk, sorry, just came from a run and about to go to the gym.

If SD's pic are his legs, he is F ING sexi!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Yep... After all I have a hard workout ahead of me today :thumb:
> 
> Happy birthday btw!


hahahhah, was thinking of something else, silly me! :whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> hahahhah, was thinking of something else, silly me! :whistling:


Yea... I didn't emphasize the hard enough :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Yea... I didn't emphasize the hard enough :whistling: :tongue:


Hahahahha, who is the lucky one? Remember its my birthday! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Birthday Kisses XXXX :whistling:  XXXX

Dont mind Geo he has Fried Mars Bar withdrawal symptoms :lol:

SD


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Not drunk, sorry, just came from a run and about to go to the gym.
> 
> If SD's pic are his legs, he is F ING sexi!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


is it his legs your looking at, or the package in his grey panties, lol :whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Geo said:


> is it his legs your looking at, or the package in his grey panties, lol :whistling:


It's really battered Mars bars in his grey panties!


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

hi dont no you but welcome bk hope u wasnt off with sumthing seriouse x


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

ineisa its my bday to today as well happy bday to u x


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Geo said:


> is it his legs your looking at, or the package in his grey panties, lol :whistling:


They were boxer shorts with the legs rolled up!  beats your mankini any day :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Geo said:


> is it his legs your looking at, or the package in his grey panties, lol :whistling:


Oh man, you got me there... :tongue:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i havent got a clue who you are but you sound like filth, MINT!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

SD said:


> They were boxer shorts with the legs rolled up!  beats your mankini any day :lol:


yeah yeah, just admit uv got grey panties, prob from premark. :tongue:

and stop slagging my Mankini, wasnt that when i pulled it off and ran it through your hair, you loved it :whistling: , more Geo More!!!! lol

Actually ****ing myself typing this, heheh


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome back , see you in the A.L:lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> welcome back , see you in the A.L:lol:


Thanks hun, cant wait, in a few hours I'll be in!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hey chick..


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> hey chick..


hihihihihihihih, xoxox


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome back............... :clap: :clap: :drool:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hi and welcome


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Tazzy-Lee, Callofthewild and Khaos!!!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

welcome back



WRT said:


> As in you posting a lot or a lot of your bodyparts?


or progress pics...


----------

